# Hecht weidgerecht töten



## marc (6. August 2002)

hallo zusammen

kann mir jemand sagen wie ein hecht richtig getötet wird.

besten dank

petri heil
marc


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2002)

Gilt eigentlich für alle Fische: Betäuben durch einen Schlag auf den Kopf, dann Herzstich (zwischen den Kiemenbögen ansetzen).
Am besten ist es nach dem töten den Fisch gleich auszunehmen, um eine Verminderung der Fleischqualität zu verhindern.


----------



## Bergi (6. August 2002)

Da stimme ich Thomas zu!So sollte es bei jedem Fisch sein!Mal abgesehn vom Aal wo ja die Wirbelsäule durchtrennt wird!
Aber kann man bei Raubficshen nicht auch den Kiemenrundbogenschnitt machen oder geht das nur bei Salmoniden?

Bergi


----------



## Klausi (6. August 2002)

Schlag auf den Kopf und anschließend Kehlschnitt.


----------



## hecht24 (6. August 2002)

jo kehlschnitt is das beste.
dann bluten die fische am besten aus.


----------



## derAngler (7. August 2002)

Ich meine auch,betäuben und dann den Herzstich.
Dazu sollte man natürlich wissen,wo das Herz ist.
Am besten wäre,wenn man den Fisch dann sofort ausnimmt,nur dann kann man auch sicher sein,das er sich nicht Quält.
Auch ist es fürs Fleisch besser,wie Thomas9904 schon sagte.

Petri Heil


----------



## Pottwal (8. August 2002)

Ich hasse die Prügellei. Deshalb habe ich mir mal einen E-Shocker in einem Waffenladen gekauft. Funzt super, vor allem spart man sich auch noch den Maulspanner beim enthaken.
 Danach kann gefahrls durch Herzstich getötet werden oder bei Untermaßigkeit der Fisch zurückgesetzt werden. Ab einem Kilo 
wächst nach ca. 10 Minuten wieder Leben.

Funzt auch bei Karpfen, Zander und AAl.

:a


----------



## til (8. August 2002)

Also ich löse die Haken immer ohne Maulspanner: eine Hand am Unterkiefer (von aussen durch die Kiemenöffnung), die ander mit Zange oder Arterienklemme. Allerdings setzts manchmal schon ein paar Kratzer ab.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (8. August 2002)

Wende gleiche Methode an wie Thomas9904. Ist immer die schnellste und humanste Methode.

@Pottwal

Immer schön die Finger naß halten und im Boot bißchen Wasser am Boden lassen und dann deine Methode anwenden. #d 

Hoffentlich existiert deine Lebensversicherung schon 3 Jahre. Ansonsten gibt es kein Geld für Selbstmord. Irgendwann geht deine Methode schief und dann bekommt deine Frau bitten Geld von der versicherung. Deshalb immer schön die Finger und den Boden naß halten! :q


----------



## Bergi (9. August 2002)

@ pottwal!
Da schliesse ich mich BBangler an!
Lass die finger von Strom,wenn du im Wasser bist!
Und wenn ich dich richtig verstanden hab,dann betäubst du die Fische mit dem E-shocker und setzt sie dann zurück?
Bist du dir sicher das die Fische keinen Schaden davon tragen?Einen nichtsichtbaren!Innere Blutungen durch den Strom oder so?
Also lass lieber die finger von!

Bergi


----------



## Lynx (9. August 2002)

Elektroschocker werden normal mit einer 9V-Blockbatterie betrieben. Kann sowas tödlich sein? ;+ 
Elektrofischen gibts auch. Der masch1 macht sowas.
Der soll mal laut geben.


----------



## Der_Fischer1982 (10. August 2002)

So ein Elektroschocker funktioniert zwar mit einer 9 Volt Batterie, er kann aber erheblich stärkere Ströme aus geben. Ich denke, dass es für Menschen ungefährlich ist (von einem Schock mal abgesehen) wie das Teil auf untermaßige Fische wirkt möchte ich aber nicht beurteilen. Ich würde es einfach lassen.


----------



## Angeldust (28. August 2002)

Wißt ihr was ein Kiemenstich ist? Hab das irgendwo gelesen. Die Hechte auf den Fotos sind die schon Tod oder nur Betäubt. Entschuldigt aber ich bin noch frisch und habe noch keinen Fisch getötet!


----------



## til (28. August 2002)

Wenn du mit den &acute;Hechten auf den Fotos&acute; meinen Avatar meinst: der Hecht ist quietsch lebendig, wurde mit der Hand gelandet und nach dem Foto zurückgesetzt.


----------



## Angeldust (28. August 2002)

Wie mit der Hand? Habe gehört das Hechte auch mal beißen können, stimmt das? ;+


----------



## Geier0815 (29. August 2002)

Moin, Moin,

Ich hab jetzt mal &acute;ne ganz blöde Frage: Wie vermeidet ihr beim Herzstich ein Verletzen der Galle? Mir liegt das alles zu dicht zusammen, deshalb verwende ich den Kehlschnitt und hab damit nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht, im Gegensatz zu einigen sogenannten &acute;Experten&acute; die hinterher ihre Fische wegschmeißen konnten, weil sie nicht mehr schmeckten. Bei kleineren Fischen, die in größeren Mengen gefangen werden, wie z.B. Hering, hau ich nur mit dem Totschläger ins Genick, was durch Bruch des Selbigen, auch immer zu &acute;nem sauberen und schnellen Tod führt.


----------



## Franky (29. August 2002)

Moin Angeldust,

sicher kann man Hechte mit der Hand landen! Ein kräftiger Griff in den Nacken eines ausgedrillten Hechtes ist sicherer als mancher Kescher. Kiemengriff sollte man sich auf jeden Fall verkneifen - die Variante unters Maul in die Knochenfalten zu packen wäre mir auch zu unsicher.
Gebissen werden sollte man dabei nicht. Verletzungen an den Händen holt man sich allerhöchstens beim Lösen des Köders, falls der Hecht zurückgesetzt werden sollte und daher noch quicklebendig ist.

@ Geier:
Ich weiss ja nicht, was Du für eine Machete verwendest, aber mit einem schlanken Messer sollte nix passieren.
Ich habe jedenfall noch keine schlechte Erfahrung, weder so noch so, gemacht - und das sollte auch so bleiben...


----------



## til (29. August 2002)

@Angeldust + Franky:
Bei der Grösse liegt einen Nackengriff nicht mehr drin. Seitlich unterm Kiemendeckel entlang fühlen, bis man ihn schön von aussen am Kiefer packen kann. Man braucht aber einen festen Griff, denn wenn der Hecht anfängt zu zappeln und man mit den Fingern abrutscht, landen dies oft irgendwo in den Zähnen. Sind aber saubere Schnitte, die schnell wieder heilen  Nichts für Weicheier also :q Ich habs bei einem Hechtseminar in Holland gelernt. Der grosse Vorteil vom Kiemengriff (eher Unterkiefergriff) ist aber, dass der Hecht das Maul schön offen hält und man den Haken gut lösen kann, tiefgeschlucktes holt man gleich hinten durch die Kiemen raus.

Noch einen guten link dazu gefunden:

Handlandung von Hechten 

(Ich glaub ich bracuh auch mal son Filetierhandschuh)


----------



## udorudi (30. August 2002)

…zur Not den ganzen Kopf abtrennen – basta!


----------



## Hummer (30. August 2002)

Ich habe so einen Filetierhandschuh. Wie der vor Hechtzähnen schützen soll, ist mir schleierhaft. Der widersteht nähmlich Schnitten, aber keinen Stichen. Durch die &quot;Löcher&quot; gehen Hechtzähne mit Sicherheit mühelos durch.

Petri!

Hummer


----------



## ollidi (30. August 2002)

Ich gehe bei einem Hecht auch immer auf Nummer sicher. Betäuben und dann einen Kehlstich zum Ausbluten. Dann gehe ich erst dabei und setze den Rachensperrer an und löse mit einer langen Zange den Haken.
Ich war einmal so leichtsinnig und habe versucht den Haken mit mit ohne Rachensperrer bei einem lebenden Hecht zu lösen.
Es hat nur Schnapp gemacht und ich habe geblutet wie die Sau.
War nicht besonders angenehm. Das gönne ich keinem Angler.


----------



## Klausi (30. August 2002)

Auha, dass sind Denke ich mal ,ganz schöne schmerzen :q


----------



## til (30. August 2002)

Mit dem Hakenlösen hab ich eigentlich kein Problem, Kiemengriff und geeignetes Werkzeug (z.B. grosse Arterienklemme). Beim eigentlichen Hakenlösen hab ich mich noch nie verletzt, nur in der ersten Phase der Landung bei zappelnden Hechten.
Tja, dann ist vielleicht so ein Filetierhandschuh auch nicht alles, obwohl die Wunden ja schlussendlich schon Schnitte sind. Wären sie dann wohl auf Piekser reduziert? Dann muss ich halt noch ein wenig üben, fester zupacken. Oder so ein neumodisches Zangenteil ausprobieren, aber das sieht mir irgendwie auch nicht waidgerecht aus (wo hab ich das bloss gesehen? F&F,R&R oder was?).


----------



## til (30. August 2002)

So, hab ein Bild von der Zangenähnlichen Landungshilfe gefunden. Hat jemand sowas schon mal probiert?


----------



## Laksos (30. August 2002)

@ udorudi

Biste brutal!!!!:z 

Der &quot;*Schlächter von Hamburg*   ?&quot;    :g :q  :q  :q :m


----------



## hsobolewski (30. August 2002)

til
Immer meine Bewunderung für die die ihre Hechte mit der Hand landen. Habe selber schon mal mit der genau gleichen Technik probleme bekommen. Beim Abfischen eines Altarmes hate ich den schönen Hecht sauber unten mit der Hand. Aber dieser wollte per tu nicht in das Becken. Durch das rumzappel rutschte ich ihm in die Kiemen. Saubere Schnitte waren das. Geblutet hats wie die Sau. Aber der Fisch lebte noch.


----------



## Franky (30. August 2002)

Moin Til,

jepp - diesen Griff habe ich leider nie gelernt. Nur den Nackengriff, und der hat selbst bei den Hecht in meinen Händen gefunzt (92 cm).
Der Fisch war komplett ausgedrillt. Anders würde ich auch nie eine Handlandung wagen. Nicht nur wegen meiner Gesundheit, sondern auch, um eventuelle Verletzungen beim Fisch auszuschliessen.


----------



## jucyfruit (2. September 2002)

Kann mir vielleicht mal jemand erklären, wo man diesen Kehlschnitt oder -stich ansetzt? Ich hab nur den Herzstich bzw. den Kiemenbogenschnitt gezeigt bekommen. 

Gruß

Jucy


----------



## til (2. September 2002)

Irrtum vorbehalten ist der Herzstich und der Kehlschnitt dasselbe, das Herz ist beim Fisch nämlich sehr weit vorne (man könnte sagen, es schlägt ihm bis zum Hals  :q ). Die Gefahr die Gallenblase zu treffen besteht daher eigentlich auch nur, wenn man das Herz am falschen Ort &quot;sucht&quot; (mit dem Messer).


----------



## jucyfruit (2. September 2002)

@Til    Ja gut, aber sticht man von aussen, oder innen zwischen den Kiemen durch?


----------



## Münzi09 (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hecht weidgerecht töten*

würde ich auch gerne wissen wie Mann den Herzstich am besten macht und den Kiemenschnitt


----------



## Dirty Old Man (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hecht weidgerecht töten*

also mal ganz ehrlich, dieser quatsch mit der galle. das der ganze fisch versaut ist wenn die galle verletzt wird, ist in meinen augen blödsinn. 

ich habe bis jetzt noch nicht einmal erlebt, dass die gallensäfte das fleisch des fisches verdorben haben. nachdem ausnehmen ordentlich ausgespült und gut. 

wie sind eure erfahrungen?


----------



## durbanpoisen23 (1. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht weidgerecht töten*

ich ziehe auch den kehlschnitt vor!!!! da werden die eingeweide nicht verletzt und vollgeblutet.


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. November 2009)

*AW: Hecht weidgerecht töten*

Ewig alter Thread ... immer noch aktuelle 

Ich mache Kiemenschnitt, wie der geht? Ist im Board schon dutzenmal erklärt worden.

Fisch durch ausgelaufene Galle ungenueßbar? An Qualität kann er schon leiden, wenn man nicht schnell den Fisch auswäscht.
Aber das Fleisch bei Forellen ist sehr schnell gelb und das läßt sich nicht wegwaschen ....


----------



## MEnkirch (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hecht weidgerecht töten*

Hallo zusammen!

Der Beitrag ist schon ewig alt - dessen bin ich mir bewusst - ich hoffe trotzdem auf eine Antwort...

Nach fast 15 Jahren Pause, habe ich letztes Jahr wieder mit dem Angeln begonnen, und zum ersten Mal das aktive Raubfischangeln für mich entdeckt!

Bei dem Kiemenschnitt bin ich mir auch noch sehr unsicher - im Anhang ein 92 cm Hecht, den ich dabei fast geköpft hätte... Der Schnittverlauf sollte auf dem Foto gut zu erkennen sein... setze ich besagten Schnitt falsch an?


<a href="http://www.directupload.net" target="_blank"><img src="http://fs1.directupload.net/images/150118/lqbn2vin.png" title="Kostenlos Bilder und Fotos hochladen"></a>

viele Grüße!

Matthes


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hecht weidgerecht töten*

Anleitung: So stellt man Bilder ins Anglerboard
http://www.franz-josef-hollweck.de/bilderab/bilderab.htm


----------



## thanatos (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hecht weidgerecht töten*

:q wenn ich einen Fisch mitnehmen will gibt es einen 
 Schlag auf die Mütze und weil ich mir mit dem kleinen Herzchen nicht sicher bin es richtig zu treffen steche ich lieber in´s Gehirn da ich keine Trophäen sammle.


----------



## Taxidermist (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hecht weidgerecht töten*



> und weil ich mir mit dem kleinen Herzchen nicht sicher bin es richtig zu  treffen steche ich lieber in´s Gehirn da ich keine Trophäen sammle.


Das setzt natürlich ein passendes, soll heißen kräftiges Messer voraus, am besten unter zuhilfenahme eines Hammers einzutreiben!
Ein großer Hecht hat schon ne anständige Schädelplatte!
Wäre mir zu verletzungsintensiv (und zu umständlich), die eigenen Finger betreffend, zumal der Fisch nicht unbedingt ruhig liegen bleibt, bei der Nummer.
Übrigends ist das Hirn eines Hechtes auch nicht wesentlich größer als sein "Herzchen" und dass vernünftig zu treffen, damit dürften die meisten genau so überfordert sein.
Daher Kehlen oder Kiemenrundschnitt wird am sinnvollsten sein, wenn man sowieso Schwierigkeiten mit der Anatomie hat!

Jürgen


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hecht weidgerecht töten*

Warum kehlt der märkische Jung seine Hechte ni einfach, ist auch der Fleischqualität zuträglich!#h


----------



## MEnkirch (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hecht weidgerecht töten*

Danke für den Hinweis Thomas9904!

Hier nochmal die Hechtdame... ist der Kiemen-/ Kehlschnitt so korrekt durchgeführt? 

Grüße


----------



## Taxidermist (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hecht weidgerecht töten*



> ist der  Kehlschnitt so korrekt durchgeführt?



Richtig, toter geht nicht!

Jürgen


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hecht weidgerecht töten*



MEnkirch schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis Thomas9904!
> 
> Hier nochmal die Hechtdame... ist der Kiemen-/ Kehlschnitt so korrekt durchgeführt?
> 
> Grüße



Eigentlich kann man es gut sehen, wenn die dicke Ader zur Versorgung der Kiemen durchtrennt ist. Das Blut des betäubten Fisches wird durch das nach schlagende Herz weiter herausgepumpt. Der Effekt wird noch verstärkt, wenn man den Fisch so auf den Boden legt, dass der Kopf tiefer als der Schwanz liegt.

So blutet der Fisch in kurzer Zeit nahezu komplett aus. 

Ich töte meine Fische nur noch so. Der Herzstich ist out.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hecht weidgerecht töten*

Ich hab dazu mal 'ne ketzerische Frage, warum betäubt man den Fisch eigentlich vorher? Also ich tue es, um das Biest besser handeln zu können...


----------



## Polarfuchs (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hecht weidgerecht töten*

Is jetzt nicht ernst gemeint, die Frage, oder??


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hecht weidgerecht töten*



MEnkirch schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis Thomas9904!
> 
> Hier nochmal die Hechtdame... ist der Kiemen-/ Kehlschnitt so korrekt durchgeführt?
> 
> Grüße



Immer gerne - ja, so passt das mit Töten!

@ Sten:
Ja, dafür finde ich betäuben bei Fischen auch sinnvoll ...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hecht weidgerecht töten*



Polarfuchs schrieb:


> Is jetzt nicht ernst gemeint, die Frage, oder??






Doch! Hat das einen empathischen oder einen pragmatischen Hintergrund?


@Thomas


:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hecht weidgerecht töten*

Gesetze wg. Empathie statt aus der Praxis...

Wenn Du damit Geld verdienst, musste das ja nicht als Fischer..


----------



## Polarfuchs (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hecht weidgerecht töten*

Das hast Du mit Deinem kleinen Seitenhieb natürlich recht, Thomas...

Aber ich mache das um ehrlich zu sein aufgrund persönlicher Empathie und nicht wegen irgendwelchen Gesetzen.
Ich möchte einfach, daß es der Fisch so schnell wie möglich hinter sich hat. Natürlich weiß ich nicht was und wie der Fisch in diesem Moment empfindet- und drum gehe ich halt im Interesse des Wesens davon aus, daß es Sinn macht wenn der Fisch es möglichst schnell hinter sich hat...

Von daher fand ich die Frage ehrlich was komisch...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hecht weidgerecht töten*



Polarfuchs schrieb:


> Das hast Du mit Deinem kleinen Seitenhieb natürlich recht, Thomas...


Seitenhieb?
Auch eines meiner Hobbies 
:q:q:q:q

Wer das aus persönlicher Empathie macht:
Gut, kein Problem....

Wer damit mit Gesetzen bloss wieder Angler treffen will (irgendwas muss man ja bei der Prüfung lernen - und man hat auch wieder was zum anzeigen) der kann mich frei nach Götz von Berlichingen (der wohnte nur 35 km von mir....)..

Wie gesagt:
Auch ich betäube ....


----------



## Polarfuchs (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hecht weidgerecht töten*

Gesetze?? Die können meinetwegen in diesem Fall gerne deinem Nachbarn begegnen.... :vik:


----------



## thanatos (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hecht weidgerecht töten*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Warum kehlt der märkische Jung seine Hechte ni einfach, ist auch der Fleischqualität zuträglich!#h



 ist mir irgend wie zu schmadderich und die Gefahr mir 
 selbst in die Finger zuschneiden zu groß,der Fisch liegt eh höchsten 30 min nach seinem Ableben auf der "Schlachtebank" 
 Hab mir das mit dem Schädel genau angesehen und mei n Messer paßt auch dafür ,eigendlich zum Töten reicht auch mein "Betäubungsschlag"unwarscheinlich das er sich davon erholt das Gehirn ist danach zum größten teil entfernt. #6
 Ist doch eh egal Haupsache das Tier ist schnell tot.


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hecht weidgerecht töten*

Herrlicher Thread - da geht jedem Petaner das Herz auf :m

So, hier mal bischen Kritik - nicht persönlich nehmen, rein vorschriftsmäßig:

Der Fisch ist zu betäuben und per *Herzstich zu töten *.

Es steht da nix von Kehlen.

Allgemeiner Vorschlag zur Güte ( so, wie ich es mache ) :

Kräftige Schläge auf den Schädel zu Betäubungszwecken.
Fisch liegt linksseitig.
Dann wird der rechte Kiemendeckel angehoben und mit dem Messer durch die dünne, weiße Bindehaut schräg nach links unten der Herzstich ausgeführt.

Blut tritt sofort aus, wenn man getroffen hat.
Nicht zu tief , sonst verletzt man ggf. die Galle.

*Dann* wird der Kehlschnitt ausgeführt - das tödlich getroffene Herz pumpt trotz Herzstich weiterhin ausreichend.

Kopf liefer lagern, als der Schwanz - Fisch in "Schwimmposition" ausrichten, die Seiten ggf. stabilisieren.

Fertig ist der perfekte Fischmord :m:m:m

R.S.


----------



## Rannebert (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hecht weidgerecht töten*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> So, hier mal bischen Kritik - nicht persönlich nehmen, rein vorschriftsmäßig:
> 
> Der Fisch ist zu betäuben und per *Herzstich zu töten *.
> 
> Es steht da nix von Kehlen.



Ich mag mich täuschen, aber da sollte immer noch die Tierschutz-Schlachtverordnung (TierSchlV) des Bundes gelten, und selbige erlaubt auch das Töten von Wirbeltieren unter Betäubung durch Blutentzug. Also ist der Herzstich lediglich eine gesetzlich einwandfreie Variante.


----------



## jranseier (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hecht weidgerecht töten*



Rannebert schrieb:


> Ich mag mich täuschen, aber da sollte immer noch die Tierschutz-Schlachtverordnung (TierSchlV) des Bundes gelten, und selbige erlaubt auch das Töten von Wirbeltieren unter Betäubung durch Blutentzug. Also ist der Herzstich lediglich eine gesetzlich einwandfreie Variante.



Richtig. Betäuben, d.h. Schlag auf den Kopf und dann Blutentzug. Herzstich, Kiemenbogenrundschnitt, Kehlen, o.ä. ist alles gesetzeskonform. So und nicht anders.

ranseier


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hecht weidgerecht töten*

Herzstich ist eh so ne Sache....das trifft man nämlich nicht immer, vor allem nicht bei kleineren Fischen.


----------



## shafty262 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hecht weidgerecht töten*



D1985 schrieb:


> Herzstich ist eh so ne Sache....das trifft man nämlich nicht immer, vor allem nicht bei kleineren Fischen.


Und man verletzt oft die Galle. Also ich betäube erst und wende dann den Kiemenschnitt an. Kenne viele die aber trotz Gefahr die Galle zu treffen, den Herzstich anwenden. Denke das ist Übungssache.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hecht weidgerecht töten*



> Tierschutz-Schlachtverordnung


Betrifft nur gewerbliche, nicht Angler.

Je nach Landesgesetz ist für Angler Herzstich erlaubt, in anderen auch Kiemenschnitt, in manchen auch gar nicht explizit geregelt..


----------



## Rannebert (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hecht weidgerecht töten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Betrifft nur gewerbliche, nicht Angler.
> 
> Je nach Landesgesetz ist für Angler Herzstich erlaubt, in anderen auch Kiemenschnitt, in manchen auch gar nicht explizit geregelt..



Hmm, dann also doch:


Rannebert schrieb:


> Ich mag mich täuschen



Jetzt hab ich bei der Recherche auch eine Ausführung gefunden, die explizt folgendes angibt:




> (2) Diese Verordnung gilt nicht für
> 
> 2.
> Tiere, die im Rahmen der Jagd oder Fischerei erlegt oder gefangen werden,


Scheint neu zu sein, und ich hab immer nur die alten Fassungen gelesen, die lediglich die Jagd ausgenommen hatten


----------



## kati48268 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hecht weidgerecht töten*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> ... rein vorschriftsmäßig:
> Der Fisch ist zu betäuben und per Herzstich zu töten.
> Es steht da nix von Kehlen.





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Je nach Landesgesetz ist für Angler Herzstich erlaubt, in anderen auch Kiemenschnitt, in manchen auch gar nicht explizit geregelt..


In NRW wird aber alles ganz preussisch bis ins Kleinste geregelt, egal ob es Sinn macht oder nicht und was einmal durch Schreibtischtäter niedergeschrieben wurde, ist wie in Granit gemeisselt, da reicht das weiche Radiergummi der Vernunft leider nicht.

So ist z.B. nach § 26 Landesreisekostengesetz NRW festgelegt, "wenn ein Beamter während der Dienstreise stirbt, so ist die Dienstreise beendet."

Somit sollte man, wenn es doch deutlich klügere Erkenntnisse (wie Kehlschnitt) gibt, diese auch anwenden und das Papier Papier sein lassen.

Wenn ich manches Rumgestochere in Fischen sehe, bin ich froh, dass sie von dem Knüppelschlag zuvor sowieso meist mausetot sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hecht weidgerecht töten*



> Scheint neu zu sein, und ich hab immer nur die alten Fassungen gelesen, die lediglich die Jagd ausgenommen hatten


nö. das war schon immer so, nur die Verbandler, die Angler zwecks Kohle machen zur Prüfung treiben wollten, haben das immer gerne als Grund angeführt, dass man auch als Angler die Kenntnis nachweisen müsse.

Was genauso wenig stimmt:
Man muss als Angler die Kenntnis haben und danach handeln, aber nicht (wie gewerbliche ) nachweisen.

Ist nur die übliche Verarscherei zum Abzocken der Angler durch Verbände, warum dieses Märchen immer noch durch die Landschaft geistert.........


----------



## Rannebert (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hecht weidgerecht töten*

Das mein ich nicht Thomas, ich bezog mich auf die älteren Fassungen der TierSchlV, die nämlich besagt:



> (1) Diese  Verordnung dient dem Schutz von Tieren im Zusammenhang mit der  Schlachtung oder Tötung, insbesondere der Durchführung der Verordnung  (EG) Nr. 1099/2009 des Rates vom 24. September 2009 über den Schutz von  Tieren zum Zeitpunkt der Tötung (ABl. L 303 vom 18.11.2009, S. 1).
> 
> (2) Diese Verordnung gilt für
> 
> ...


Wir wollen zumeist Fleisch gewinnen, wenn wir einen Fisch töten, und sind dabei keine Jäger sondern Angler, daher nach dem Text nicht davon ausgenommen gewesen. Aber das scheint sich geändert zu haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hecht weidgerecht töten*

Auch die galt schon nur für gewerbliche.....
Sind Angler nun mal nicht..


----------



## Rannebert (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hecht weidgerecht töten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch die galt schon nur für gewerbliche.....
> Sind Angler nun mal nicht..



Wo mag die Aussage denn in der Gesetzgebung zu finden sein?
Da finde ich nämlich nichts zu.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hecht weidgerecht töten*

http://www.verwaltungsvorschriften-im-internet.de/bsvwvbund_09022000_32135220006.htm


3 Zu § 4 (Töten von Tieren)
Ein Wirbeltier töten darf nur, wer die dazu notwendigen Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten hat.
Für das berufs- oder gewerbsmäßige regelmäßige Betäuben oder Töten von Wirbeltieren regelt § 4 Abs. 1a die Anforderungen an den Nachweis der Sachkunde. Betroffen von der Regelung des § 4 Abs. 1a ist auch die *Erwerbsfischerei,* also die See- wie die Binnenfischerei, Teichwirtschaft und Fischzucht. Die Regelung erstreckt sich ferner auch auf das Betäuben und Töten von Pelztieren sowie die Schädlingsbekämpfung.


3.1 Berufs- oder Gewerbsmäßigkeit
3.1.1 Das berufsmäßige Betäuben oder Töten von Tieren schließt die regelmäßige nebenberufliche Ausübung dieser Tätigkeiten ein.

*3.1.2 Ein gewerbsmäßiges Betäuben oder Töten von Tieren liegt dann vor, wenn die Tätigkeit selbständig, planmäßig, fortgesetzt und mit der Absicht der Gewinnerzielung ausgeübt wird.*

3.1.3 *Regelmäßigkeit ist nicht gegeben, wenn Wirbeltiere nur im Einzelfall betäubt oder getötet werden.*
Für das Töten lebensschwacher, nicht lebensfähiger oder schwerverletzter Wirbeltiere im Einzelfall im eigenen Tierbestand ist wegen fehlender Regelmäßigkeit grundsätzlich kein Nachweis der Sachkunde erforderlich.
Regelmäßigkeit ist des Weiteren nicht gegeben, wenn Wirbeltiere nur im Einzelfall bei Bedarf im Rahmen von Pflanzenschutz- oder von Schädlingsbekämpfungsmaßnahmen durch die Anwendung hierfür zugelassener Mittel getötet werden.


----------



## Rannebert (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hecht weidgerecht töten*

Da sehe ich aber den Zusammenhang zur TierSchlV nicht wirklich, der Punkt, dass die Regelmässigkeit als Grundlage für die TierSchlV gelten sollte.

Aber wir reden den Thread in eine Richtung, die hart vom Thema weggeht. Ich werde weiterhin mit Kiemen(rund)schnitt oder Kehlschnitt meine Fische töten, da hat sich hier in Niedersachsen bisher auch noch keiner der Kontrolleure dran gestört.
Für jeden Angler bleibts dann wohl trotzdem dabei, zu schauen, was im jeweiligen Bundesland geht und rechtlich möglich ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hecht weidgerecht töten*



> Für jeden Angler bleibts dann wohl trotzdem dabei, zu schauen, was im jeweiligen Bundesland geht und rechtlich möglich ist.


So "einfach" isses bei 16 Landesgesetzen/Verordnungen dazu..........


----------



## ronram (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hecht weidgerecht töten*

Und wo genau steht, dass ich einen Fisch in NRW zwingend per Herzstich zu töten habe?...also für mich tatsächlich verbindlich...am Wasser...

In der LFischVO und im LFischG lese ich davon nichts.
Und die Verordnung zur Fischerprüfung...naja, ist eben eine Verordnung zur Prüfung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hecht weidgerecht töten*

Wenns nicht da steht (Gesetz/Verordnung) darfste eben Herzstich oder kehlen in Eigenverantwortung (geht ja aber eigentlich in Bürokrateutonien gar nicht - da besteht dringender Handlungsbedarf!!)


----------



## ronram (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hecht weidgerecht töten*

So sehe ich das nämlich auch.
Wenn keine explizite Vorschrift existiert, die mir genau vorgibt,  wie ich den Fisch zu töten habe, steht mir jedwede Methode frei, die mit tierschutzrechtlichen Vorgaben in Einklang zu bringen ist.

Ich persönlich bevorzuge den Kiemenbogenrundschnitt. Einfach, sicher, effektiv. 

Zwar habe ich für die Prüfung gelernt, dass ich einen Herzstich machen soll,  aber bei näherer Betrachtung fällt einem auf, dass das Gelernte für die Prüfung eben nur für die Prüfung relevant ist. Jedenfalls solange es keine anderweitigen Rechtsnormen gibt, die genau das gleiche vorgeben und an die ich mich zu halten habe.


----------



## ronram (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hecht weidgerecht töten*



Rannebert schrieb:


> Hmm, dann also doch:
> 
> 
> Jetzt hab ich bei der Recherche auch eine Ausführung gefunden, die explizt folgendes angibt:
> ...




Sicher, dass das die aktuelle deutsche TierSchlV ist?
Wenn ich das Zitat bei Google suche, gelange ich nur auf Webseiten mit der Endung .at
(https://www.ris.bka.gv.at/GeltendeF...Gesetzesnummer=20003833&ShowPrintPreview=True)


Wenn ich die aktuellste (deutsche) TierSchlV googel, gelange ich immer wieder zu http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/tierschlv_2013/, wo es heißt 





> (3) Die Vorschriften dieser Verordnung sind nicht anzuwenden bei
> [...]2.weidgerechter Ausübung der Jagd,


Die beiden TierSchlV unterscheiden sich in ihrem Aufbau an vielen stellen.

Sorry für die vielen Edits, irgendwann blickt man einfach nicht mehr durch.


----------



## Rheinspezie (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hecht weidgerecht töten*



ronram schrieb:


> *Zwar habe ich für die Prüfung gelernt, dass ich einen Herzstich machen soll,*



Bingo,

da der geprüfte Angler in NRW vorgeschrieben ist, gilt Dieses.

Wobei ich noch interessant fände, woher diese Bestimmung eigentlich kommt, wer sie in die Prüfung eingebracht hat.
Da muß es noch deutlichere verbindliche Niederschriften geben.

R.S.

P.S: In der Landesfischereiverordnung steht Vieles nicht !
      Da muss der Fokus erweitert werden.


----------



## ronram (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hecht weidgerecht töten*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Bingo,
> 
> da der geprüfte Angler in NRW vorgeschrieben ist, gilt Dieses.
> 
> ...




Ne, Rheinspezie...
Das sehe ich anders.
Du wirst auch geprüft, welche Schnurstärke du für eine Grundmontage zu verwenden hast...und deshalb ist das am Wasser für dich noch lange nicht verbindlich.

Sorry, aber die Verordnung zur Fischerprüfung als Rechtsgrundlage für das Verhalten des Anglers am echten Wasser zu verwenden, funktioniert nicht.
U.a. schon deshalb, weil entsprechende Rechtsfolgen fehlen. (Klar gibt es auch Ge- und Verbote ohne Rechtsfolge, aber dann steht trotzdem noch ein "muss", "es ist", "darf nicht", usw. im Gesetz oder einer Verordnung)

Stelle dir doch einfach mal die Frage, was dir passieren kann, wenn du keinen Herzstich setzt, sondern z.B. einen Kehlschnitt anwendest...Genau...gar nichts.

Du schreibst ja selbst, dass es verbindlichere Niederschriften geben muss.
Gibt es die aber nicht...

Edit:
Habe die Bahnfahrt mal dazu genutzt mir die Verordnung zur Fischerprüfung in NRW durchzulesen.
Und auf die Frage "wie wird der Fisch waidgerecht getötet?" Lautet die richtige Antwort "Durch einen Schlag auf den Gehirnschädel und durch Herzstich".
Ich erkenne darin keinen gebietenden Charakter. Und es wird nicht ausgeschlossen, dass es noch andere waidgerechte Methoden des Tötens gibt, die man ja problemlos in der TierSchlV nachlesen kann  .

So heißt es z.B. in einer andere Frage
" 4. Was hat nach dem Landen eines maßigen und verwertbaren Fisches sofort zu geschehen? a) Wiegen und Längenmessung b) Entfernen des Angelhakens c) Betäuben und Töten"
Man sieht, da steht "was hat zu geschehen"...warum? Na, weil ein Herumliegenlassen des Fisches gegen das TierSchG verstößt. Hier gibt es also eine ganz eindeutige Rechtsgrundlage.
Beim Herzstich eben nicht. Da alle Formen des Betäubens und Entblutens legitim sind.


----------



## paulmeyers (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hecht weidgerecht töten*

Es gilt das was im Gesetz steht und nicht was in irgendeiner Schulung gelehrt wird.


----------



## Trollwut (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hecht weidgerecht töten*

Was nicht verboten, ist erlaubt. Und bevor ich ewig in der Brust rumstocher, Galle zerstör, Herz nicht finde, etc, mach ich lieber nen sauberen Kiemenrundbogenschnitt, da weiß ich zu 100%, dass ich auf der sicheren Seite bin


----------



## Rheinspezie (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hecht weidgerecht töten*

Anfrage bei der Fischereibehörde läuft 

R.S.


----------



## Rannebert (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hecht weidgerecht töten*



ronram schrieb:


> Sicher, dass das die aktuelle deutsche TierSchlV ist?
> Wenn ich das Zitat bei Google suche, gelange ich nur auf Webseiten mit der Endung .at
> (https://www.ris.bka.gv.at/GeltendeF...Gesetzesnummer=20003833&ShowPrintPreview=True)
> 
> ...



Ich gebe zu, ich war irgendwann auch sehr verwirrt, mag sein, dass sich da ein Fehler meinerseits eingeschlichen hat.




Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Anfrage bei der Fischereibehörde läuft
> 
> R.S.



Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, was bei rauskommt.


----------



## Rheinspezie (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hecht weidgerecht töten*

Ich auch,

Bestätigung, dass es an die "zuständige Stelle" weitergeleitet wurde, habe ich schon.

R.S.


----------



## MEnkirch (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hecht weidgerecht töten*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Bingo,
> 
> da der geprüfte Angler in NRW vorgeschrieben ist, gilt Dieses.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

In unserer Gewässerordnung (FSV Siegburg 1910) steht z.B. ausdrücklich "der Fisch ist mit Kiemenschnitt töten"

Daher meine vorhergegangene Frage, da ich vor Vereinsbeitritt auch immer einen Herzstich gemacht habe - rückblickend macht das auch Sinn: Der Kiemenschnitt ist wirklich einfach und so einen Herzstich habe ich doch einige Male versemmelt.

Beste Grüße


----------



## ronram (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hecht weidgerecht töten*

Gewässerordnungen, bzw. die Bedingungen des Fischereierlaubnisvertrags, die du mit deiner Unterschrift ja anerkennst, sind nicht unbedingt in Stein gemeisselt. 
Genauso wie jemand in seine Supermarkthausordnung unwirksame Klauseln reinschreiben kann, geht das bei Gewässerordnungen auch.

Sollte Rheinspezie mit seiner Behauptung/Vermutung richtig liegen, wäre dieser Punkt der Gewässerordnung definitiv unwirksam.

Und wenn ich so weiter überlege...ich persönlich würde es anzweifeln, ob so eine Vorschrift in der Gewässerordnung im Allgemeinen wirksam sein kann.
Schließlich geht der Fisch in dein Eigentum über.  Ein lebendes Eigentum für das tierschutzrechtliche Vorgaben gelten. Wie du dann mit deinem Eigentum verfährst...da würde ich einfach mal behaupten hat die Gewässerordnung keinen Einfluss mehr drauf.

Das wäre dann ja das gleiche als würde man dir per Gewässerordnung versuchen vorzuschreiben, dass du die Fische z.B. nur filetiert verwerten darfst. 
:-D

Meine Einschätzung.


----------



## Jose (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hecht weidgerecht töten*



MEnkirch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> In unserer Gewässerordnung (FSV Siegburg 1910) steht z.B. ausdrücklich "der Fisch ist mit Kiemenschnitt töten"...




dies ist ein freies land.

wenn dein FSV Siegburg 1910 vorschriebe, dass du nur im häschenkostüm angeln dürftest, dann wäre das für dich verpflichtend - und so lächerlich, lächerlicher gehts nicht.

"in wessen wasser ich angel, dessen macken muss ich befolgen..."

in diesem falle, liegt dein FSV Siegburg 1910 meiner meinung nach aber ganz vorne. herzstich? "wtf issn dat hätz?"

kiemenschnitt ist IMMER sicher und sauber, in dunkelheit oder anatomischer unkenntnis.

narrensicher wäre natürlich "kopf ab", in deutschland aber leider auch populistisch zu bejubelt.


----------



## MEnkirch (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hecht weidgerecht töten*

Hier sind ja scheinbar eine ganze Menge Hobby-Juristen unterwegs....

Ich (als Nicht-Jurist) halte mich einfach an die jeweilige Gewässerordnung. Damit bin ich als Angler erst einmal "auf der sicheren Seite", zumal man definitiv davon ausgehen kann, dass diese rechtskonform sind!


----------



## Jose (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hecht weidgerecht töten*



MEnkirch schrieb:


> ...Ich (als Nicht-Jurist) halte mich einfach an die jeweilige Gewässerordnung. Damit bin ich als Angler erst einmal "auf der sicheren Seite", zumal man definitiv davon ausgehen kann, dass diese rechtskonform sind!



biste "definitiv" nicht, eben nicht-jurist. 
enthält die gewässerordnung rechtswidriges (z.b. entnahmeregelungen etc.) dann bist DU dran, hilft dir eine nicht rechtskonforme gewässer"ordnung" auch nicht. 

bist ja schließlich nicht der einzige 'nicht-jurist', vereinsvorstände sind voll von denen.


----------



## MEnkirch (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hecht weidgerecht töten*



Jose schrieb:


> biste "definitiv" nicht, eben nicht-jurist.
> enthält die gewässerordnung rechtswidriges (z.b. entnahmeregelungen etc.) dann bist DU dran, hilft dir eine nicht rechtskonforme gewässer"ordnung" auch nicht.
> 
> bist ja schließlich nicht der einzige 'nicht-jurist', vereinsvorstände sind voll von denen.



Zum einen darfst du davon ausgehen, dass eine Gewässerordnung von einem großen Verein heute nicht mehr von 5 Leuten im Hinterzimmer einer Kneipe auf eine Serviette gekritzelt; sondern in Kooperation mit Juristen und in Rücksprache mit dem NaBu sowie der zuständigen Fischereibehörde ausgearbeitet wird. Und zum Anderen bezweifele ich stark, dass ich als Angler (Nicht Vereinsvorstand) haftbar gemacht werden könnte, sollte besagte Gewässerordnung Mängel aufweisen.


----------



## ronram (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hecht weidgerecht töten*

Eine sehr schöne Vorstellung:q.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hecht weidgerecht töten*

Abgesehen von allem ist ein Hecht doch ruck zuck mausetot. Einen ordentlichem Gong auf den Schädel und das wars. Der Rest ist Zugabe.


----------



## Rheinspezie (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hecht weidgerecht töten*

Moin,

in wieviel % der Gewässerordnungen steht denn drin, wie ein Fisch waidgerecht zu töten ist?

Ich habe einen solchen Hinweis noch in keiner Gewässerordnung gelesen !

Da man mit lebenden Wirbeltieren hantiert, muss es entsprechend Übergeordnetes geben.

R.S.


----------



## MEnkirch (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hecht weidgerecht töten*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> in wieviel % der Gewässerordnungen steht denn drin, wie ein Fisch waidgerecht zu töten ist?
> 
> ...



Guten Morgen,

hier als Bespiel der Auszug aus unserer Gewässerordnung:


----------



## ronram (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hecht weidgerecht töten*

Danke für diesen Auszug. 

Auch wenn dieser Punkt in der Gewässerordnung absolut unnötig ist.


----------



## Rheinspezie (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hecht weidgerecht töten*



MEnkirch schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> hier als Bespiel der Auszug aus unserer Gewässerordnung:



Das ist nicht die Regel, dass in der Gewässerordnung beschrieben wird, wie man Fische tötet.
Ich hatte Dir Deine Aussage bzgl. Eurer Gewässerordnung ohnehin geglaubt.

R.S.

P.S: "Gehakte Fische sind *schonend zu drillen*"

Aha.....


----------



## ronram (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hecht weidgerecht töten*

Versteht mich nicht falsch mit meiner Aussage .
Mit "unnötig" meine ich nur, dass man in einer Gewässerordnung nicht nocheinmal aufzählen muss, was durch Gesetze und Verordnungen sowieso schon geregelt ist.
Das meine ich damit.

(Wobei es natürlich nicht schaden kann zusätzlich darauf hinzuweisen wie man mit einem Fisch umzugehen hat.)


----------



## MEnkirch (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hecht weidgerecht töten*



ronram schrieb:


> Versteht mich nicht falsch mit meiner Aussage .
> Mit "unnötig" meine ich nur, dass man in einer Gewässerordnung nicht nocheinmal aufzählen muss, was durch Gesetze und Verordnungen sowieso schon geregelt ist.
> Das meine ich damit.
> 
> (Wobei es natürlich nicht schaden kann zusätzlich darauf hinzuweisen wie man mit einem Fisch umzugehen hat.)



Ich glaube eben nicht, dass dies im Gesetz geregelt ist - zumindest konnte ich weder im Landesfischereigesetz noch in der Landesfischereiverordnung (NRW) einen § finden, der explizit vorgibt, _wie_ ein Fisch waidgerecht zu töten ist.


----------



## ronram (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hecht weidgerecht töten*

Aber in der TierSchlV... (ich gehe noch immer davon aus, dass diese auch für Angler gilt. ..der Link von Thomas konnte mich da nicht überzeugen,  zumal er sich auf das TierSchG bezog.)
Und da (TierSchlV) fallen die Worte "Betäuben" und "Entbluten".

Und da mir kein Gesetzt und keine Verordnung genau vorschreibt wie das Entbluten stattzufinden hat (mal abwarten, was Rheinspezie von der unteren Fischereibehörde hört), gehe ich davon aus, dass es mir freisteht.
Herzstich, Kehle durchschneiden, Kiemenbogenrundschnitt, Kopf ab, was auch immer...

Zumal in der TierSchlV auch steht wie ein Aal zu töten ist...und genau diese Art und Weise ebenfalls "gelehrt" wird, gehe ich davon aus, dass eben die TierSchlV für Angler gilt.


----------



## MEnkirch (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hecht weidgerecht töten*



ronram schrieb:


> Und da mir kein Gesetzt und keine Verordnung genau vorschreibt wie das Entbluten stattzufinden hat (mal abwarten, was Rheinspezie von der unteren Fischereibehörde hört), gehe ich davon aus, dass es mir freisteht.
> Herzstich, Kehle durchschneiden, Kiemenbogenrundschnitt, Kopf ab, was auch immer...




Genau so deute ich das auch:

Erst einmal ist es egal, ob man nun einen Herzstich oder einen Kiemenschnitt anwendet nur in meinem Fall halt nicht, da in der Gewässerordnung genauere Angaben verfasst sind.

Wenn ich jetzt meine Fische trotzdem durch Herzstich töten würde, würde ich zwar nicht gegen in NRW geltendes Gesetz, sehr wohl aber gegen die internen Regelungen des Vereins verstoßen und eventuelle Sanktionen riskieren.


In meinen Augen ist das mit den Mindestmaßen zu vergleichen: Solange es keine gewässerspezifischen Reglementierungen gibt, gelten die Vorgaben des Landes. Sobald es gewässerspezifische Vorgaben vom Pächter bzw. Verein gibt, haben diese voranig Geltung.

z.B: Mindestmaß Hecht: Ist in der Landesfischereiverordnung mit 45cm angegeben, in den meisten Gewässern gilt aber ein Mindestmaß von 55cm


----------



## ronram (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hecht weidgerecht töten*

Najaaaa...für die Anhebung des Mindestmaßes benötigst du aber die Zustimmung der oberen Fischereibehörde...
D.h. die 55cm beim Hecht kommen dann von der Behörde und nicht durch persönliche Vorlieben des Vorstands (wie beim Kiemenschnitt).

An und für sich ja ein sehr interessantes Thema, nur am Wasser vermutlich irrelevant. 
Da wird sich jeder vernünftige Mensch die Fragen stellen:
Ist der Fisch tot?
Ging es schnell?
Wurde unnötiges Leid vermieden?
...und alle sind zufrieden .

Dennoch finde ich unsere Rumspinnereien hier sehr interessant. 
Und um das ganze noch eine Stufe weiterzuspinnen:
Ich behaupte, dass der lange Arm der Gewässerordnung nicht mehr an die Methode des Tötens herankommt. 
Ich behaupte, dass spätestens nach dem Betäuben der Fisch dein Eigentum ist und dann nur noch tierschutzrechtliche Vorschriften greifen. 
Ob das so ist werden wir wohl nie erfahren...es sei denn du wirst für einen Herzstich aus dem Verein geworfen und  klagst dagegen :-D:-D:-D


----------



## MEnkirch (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hecht weidgerecht töten*



ronram schrieb:


> Najaaaa...für die Anhebung des Mindestmaßes benötigst du aber die Zustimmung der oberen Fischereibehörde...
> D.h. die 55cm beim Hecht kommen dann von der Behörde und nicht durch persönliche Vorlieben des Vorstands (wie beim Kiemenschnitt).



Die Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße (die über die gesetzlichen Vorschriften hinausgehen) werden vereinsintern bei den Mitgliederversammlungen beschlossen:


§ 9
Mitgliederversammlung


(...)

10. die Beschlussfassung über Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße, die über die gesetzlichen Vorschriften hinausgehen
sowie über Anträge betreffend die Einrichtung von Fischschonbezirken, Laichschonbezirken
und Winterlagern,


(...)


----------



## MEnkirch (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hecht weidgerecht töten*



ronram schrieb:


> Ob das so ist werden wir wohl nie erfahren...es sei denn du wirst für einen Herzstich aus dem Verein geworfen und  klagst dagegen :-D:-D:-D



hehehe ich bleibe ab sofort beim Kiemenschnitt  ist viel sicherer und einfacher.

Ausserdem bezweifel ich, dass meine Rechtsschutzversicherung bei "Streitigkeiten aufgrund eines unautorisierter Weise durchgeführten Herzstiches" greifen würde


----------



## ronram (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hecht weidgerecht töten*

LFischVO Paragraph (Handy kann leider keinen Paragraphen darstellen) 4, Absatz 3...


----------



## ronram (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hecht weidgerecht töten*

Ah...jetzt muss ich aber zugeben, dass ich nicht weiß,  ob das nur für eine Unterschreitung des gesetzl. Mindestmaßes gilt. 
Also vergiss meine Aussage wieder  (ergibt ja auch Sinn, dass der Bewirtschafter das Mindestmaß herraufsetzen kann)


----------



## ronram (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hecht weidgerecht töten*



MEnkirch schrieb:


> hehehe ich bleibe ab sofort beim Kiemenschnitt  ist viel sicherer und einfacher.
> 
> Ausserdem bezweifel ich, dass meine Rechtsschutzversicherung bei "Streitigkeiten aufgrund eines unautorisierter Weise durchgeführten Herzstiches" greifen würde


Bei dem Gedanken kann man wirklich ins Schmunzeln kommen. :-D

Wahrscheinlich geht es deinem Verein nur darum sicherzustellen, dass die Fische auch tatsächlich (und richtig) getötet werden. Ist bestimmt nicht als Bevormundung gedacht...

Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass sich irgendjemand daran stört wenn du den Fisch auf eine andere Art und Weise waidgerecht ins Jenseits beförderst.


----------



## thanatos (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hecht weidgerecht töten*

|supergri wenn ronram die Diskusion schon als Spinnerei ansieht
 (das Weitere nicht zu ernst nehmen)#d
 Das Tierschutzgesetz erspart mir einen "Arbeitsgang"
 ich brauch den Fisch nicht mehr betäuben,ich schneid ihm
 einfach die Kehle durch-Ausrede-"ich bin Islamist 
 meine religiöse Überzeugung....blabla blaa :r


----------



## Rheinspezie (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hecht weidgerecht töten*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Anfrage bei der Fischereibehörde läuft
> 
> R.S.





Bis dato noch keine Antwort. #h

R.S.


----------

